# Paph. sugiyamanum



## gore42 (Feb 12, 2007)

This is the first of these that I have managed to bloom. I'll be posting more photos soon, since the bloom isn't fully developed yet, but this is a start 

















My sugiyamanum plants have been very easy to spike, but very hard to bloom. I've never had trouble with blasting buds before... but I blasted at least 6 of these before I got this bloom. I have one more that will bloom in a month or so. I think that its just the fact that its so hard to keep my humidity up during the winter.

Anyway, I hope you like the photos. I'll do a 3D soon too 

As Ever,
Matthew Gore


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 12, 2007)

I think it looks like (dayanum x virens) or (dayanum x javanicum)... Anyway, its very nice... :wink:


----------



## GuRu (Feb 12, 2007)

gore42 said:


> As Ever,
> Matthew Gore



Hello Matthew,

I can't believe the plant in your photos is Paph. sugiyamanum. I've got the same doubts as paphioboy and I suspect as he it is a P. dayanum cross.
Paph. sugiyamanum is close related to Paph. hennisianum and so close to it that some taxonomists say it's a variety of P. hennisianum and other say it's a synonym of it.
Your flower lacks any resemblance to P. hennisianum although it's a beauty and your photos are excellent ones, too.
Unfortunately my P. sugiyamanum is still a young plant so I can't contribute any photos.

Best regards from Germany, GuRu


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks nice whatever.


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I think everyone has a valid point on this picture. 
Maybe with a little maturing the bloom will change and
the pouch will darken, the petals will reflex back and the
dorsal will fan out a bit. If so, it will look more like the 
Paph sugiyamanum pictures that I have found. Also I think
the leaves on the plant maybe a little off for sugiyamanum.

The dorsal certainly looks like dayanum. 

Nice bloom whatever it turns out to be. 
And nice photos.....as always.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 12, 2007)

My first impressions were a dayanum cross as well...that pointed dorsal sepal is pretty telling.


----------



## ORG (Feb 12, 2007)

It looks really like a dayanum cross and not so like a typical sugiyamamum.
Here the typeplant






and here another clone from Taiwan, which is nearer to yours






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## gore42 (Feb 12, 2007)

As I said in my first post, this bloom is not fully developed yet.... it just opened yesterday morning, and this morning the petals are significantly more reflexed and the dorsal is beginning to widen. I suggest that we wait until the bloom is fully developed before making any judgement regarding the taxonomy of this plant.

That said, this plant is a division of a wild collected plant. Although sugiyamanum is possibly a natural hybrid and not a true species, and therefore this may be something along those lines, this is not an artificial dayanum hybrid.

In person, my bloom looks VERY much like the second photo that Olaf posted. It also looks similar to the photo posted on Antec's website ( http://www.ladyslipper.com/sugiyamanum1.htm ). The amount of variation between the three other photos (Type, Taiwanese Clone, and Antec's) leads me to believe that my bloom is WELL within the range of natural variation, or else neither the Taiwanese nor Antec's plants are examples of the species either.

- Matthew Gore


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 12, 2007)

with the veining of the lip (pouch), maybe you should cross it to a venusum, to get some hybrid vigor and maintain the pouch feature.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 12, 2007)

Thought that I might mention that both Paph. dayanum x virens and Paph dayanum x javanicum var. virens are believed to be natural hybrids. 

The former, known as Paph. x petri (or petrii?) can be seen in these photos (stolen from the web; if you want me to remove them, let me know  )




[





The latter, Paph x burbidgei, is harder to find images of. I'm looking now.

I think that we can agree that my sugiyamanum doesn't look much like petri (there are one or two other photos out there on the web, and they look about the same). 

- Matthew Gore


----------



## myxodex (Feb 12, 2007)

I really like it whatever it is. I like the subtle colour and elegant form ... the leaves are nice too. I'd use braemii as a cross for hybrid vigour.
Cheers,
Tim


----------

